# TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal Review



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I have recently been trying out a few products from TDG.
This is my review for their wheel sealant.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really keen to try this!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Said how good it is.Unfortunately out of stock since December
A doddle too use,even easier than raceglaze and imo protects better against brake dust


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another good review. I totally agree with what you said in that for the money and easy of use it will be hard to beat if you don't want to use a coating. Have to thank Alex(ADSCLIOCUP) for pointing it out to me


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Another good review. I totally agree with what you said in that for the money and easy of use it will be hard to beat if you don't want to use a coating. Have to thank Alex(ADSCLIOCUP) for pointing it out to me


 Problem I got is it smells do good,I'm using it too much.But I found it easily as good as swissvax autobahn for keeping wheels so easy to clean


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes that's one thing about it,the smell! How often do you recoat?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Yes that's one thing about it,the smell! How often do you recoat?


 Been doing it weekly through winter,can't help as it's so easy.It's back in stock and on sale so ordered another 500ml with discount code TDG10 :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been using this for a while now and it's a bloody good wheel sealant, super easy to use and gives great protection. Need to get some more so thanks for the code mate.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Excellent I just bought some because of the review on here


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just bought 500ml for 10.69 delivered on sale, already have some good time to stock up :lol:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad you all like the review. Very gratifying to see it ordered based on my thoughts.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just ordered a bottle 

Rude not too 

Thanks for the review Luke :thumb:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I also just ordered a 500ml bottle of this after watching your review! Looks a great product and it is a great review!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just got some too. Love the reviews Luke


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Just got some too. Love the reviews Luke


Thank you kindly.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

How does this compare to the likes of wetcoat?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Out of interest does the manufacturer quote durability?



Gonz.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Out of interest does the manufacturer quote durability?
> 
> Gonz.


They say up to 12 weeks.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

steve_07 said:


> How does this compare to the likes of wetcoat?


Can't comment I'm afraid. Never used wetcoat.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

steve_07 said:


> How does this compare to the likes of wetcoat?


Wet coat would be lucky to last a week on wheels as it's not very durable.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Forgot too mention.Had a email off TDG stating you can laayer the sealant straight away.Only thing and being a snob here,is would love a nicer label design but that's just me.My raceglaze sits at the back of the shelf since using this.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Forgot too mention.Had a email off TDG stating you can laayer the sealant straight away.Only thing and being a snob here,is would love a nicer label design but that's just me.My raceglaze sits at the back of the shelf since using this.


Didn't know about layering it. I'll have to try it:thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

No 500ml left in stock


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Got my 500ml bottle today, but the liquid in side looks complete different to one on the website, plus I own 250ml and the liquid is same as the website display.
Any idea people?

image hosting 30 mb


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Same here guessing changed the colour.I think pink looks better.Still smells the same will give Mike a message soon


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah I don't mind the colour looks better, just curious if you know what I mean, it great stuff :thumb: I assumed they changed something, thanks for help


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi nothing too worry about.It's the same formula but using a different colour.


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the help mate, have good night :thumb:


----------

